# Skipper's Adventures - Week 40 Siberia



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper's Adventures

Week 40


​*


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Aww they look so cumfy


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*So fluffy and cozy *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


kcladyz said:



Aww they look so cumfy

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Heidi



eduardo said:



So fluffy and cozy 

Click to expand...

 Snug as a budgie in a blankie! *


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Deb you need to open a card business.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Budgiekeet said:



Deb you need to open a card business.

Click to expand...

Thanks, Rick!

Unfortunately, I don't think I'd have as much time for TB if I did. *


----------



## riotfox (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow, they look chilly! Great work


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


riotfox said:



Wow, they look chilly! Great work 

Click to expand...

Thanks, FoX *


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Snug as two bugs in a rug - I want to kiss their little faces :loveeyes:

It looks like they're thinking "Come on Rudolph, we're not paying you to slack off. Get a move on, Mister!"


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

Frankie'sFriend said:


> Snug as two bugs in a rug - I want to kiss their little faces :loveeyes:
> 
> It looks like they're thinking "Come on Rudolph, we're not paying you to slack off. Get a move on, Mister!"


*Skipper does look rather like he'd prefer to be zooming around in one of his super spy planes rather than riding in a sleigh pulled by a reindeer doesn't he? :laughing:*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Skipper and Scooter look so cold but they seem to be as warm as toast... Where are they going on there sleigh ride are they going to pick up the presents from Santa's house in the North Pole. I think I can see Skipper and Scooter singing Jingle Bells all the way to Santa's place...


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

*Skipper says he doesn't like the cold lol, very cute pic Deb *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


LynandIndigo said:



Skipper and Scooter look so cold but they seem to be as warm as toast... Where are they going on there sleigh ride are they going to pick up the presents from Santa's house in the North Pole. I think I can see Skipper and Scooter singing Jingle Bells all the way to Santa's place...

Click to expand...

 I'm not sure what song they are singing but I'm sure you're right that they are singing Lyn!



kwatson said:



Skipper says he doesn't like the cold lol, very cute pic Deb 

Click to expand...

 Too true -- Skipper and I neither one like the cold much. :laughing: Thanks, Kim!*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

With the red bag tucked away safely somewhere that only Skip, Scoot, and "D" know about, the boy's are free to enjoy some well earned rest from the weary trail of espionage...maybe thing's will stay at an even keel for awhile.....maybe not...but for now, the boy's are going to relax, and enjoy each other's company like the "best bud's" they are....I think Scooter may have just asked Skipper if he think's maybe "D" made them some of her good hot chocolate.....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



With the red bag tucked away safely somewhere that only Skip, Scoot, and "D" know about, the boy's are free to enjoy some well earned rest from the weary trail of espionage...maybe thing's will stay at an even keel for awhile.....maybe not...but for now, the boy's are going to relax, and enjoy each other's company like the "best bud's" they are....I think Scooter may have just asked Skipper if he think's maybe "D" made them some of her good hot chocolate.....

Click to expand...

:spy: Great, we've pulled it off Scooter!
Even Randy doesn't realize why we're really here. 
*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> :spy: Great, we've pulled it off Scooter!
> Even Randy doesn't realize why we're really here.
> *


Just about sprayed my laptop with 7 UP...through the nose too...:laughing:


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*I, too, was completely bamboozled by this seemingly innocent holiday scene - they ARE Good!...*


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Ho Ho Ho.... I think I heard the Santa Claus!!  Maybe he is hiding between those trees! They look so cozy there!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



Just about sprayed my laptop with 7 UP...through the nose too...:laughing:

Click to expand...

That would have been a sight to see!! 



SPBudgie said:



I, too, was completely bamboozled by this seemingly innocent holiday scene - they ARE Good!...

Click to expand...

 :spy: :undwech:



despoinaki said:



Ho Ho Ho.... I think I heard the Santa Claus!!  Maybe he is hiding between those trees! They look so cozy there!

Click to expand...

You could be right, Despina -- Santa could be anywhere!!
*


----------

